# Feeding



## anysquires98 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, should I try and feed slugs to my chickens? They seem uninterested but I have seen a video where they were cut up. Seems a great free food source but I don't want to make them I'll. Any advice would be appreciated. 
Any


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

You can try. I've had chickens who can't get enough of them and I've had chickens that turn their beaks up at them. Individual preference, I suppose. They certainly are an excellent source of protein. Can you let your birds roam around in the garden and pick up their own? They might like them better that way...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't think you really need to cut them up. If the girls like them, they'll just down hatch them. My one Barred Rock goes crazy for them. The rest of my girls just stand and stare at her like "I can't believe you just ate that!" Funny the expressions chickens really do have.


----------



## Shanebaby (Aug 7, 2012)

Interesting. I have seen a few slugs around the house and wondered if they would eat them but never threw one in the pen. I know they will eat any bug i throw in there except a cow killer (velvet ant). They all ran right up to it then all backed down and let it crawl away. Funny


----------

